# O_O... died today...



## kirby13580 (Jul 3, 2010)

My cellophane VT Betta died today. He was fine when I checked him in the morning but he died soon after that. You can see him in my album... *sobs*


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

awww, I'm so sorry!  what was his name?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the loss of your fish


----------

